# NZ Open



## Dene (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys.
At this stage, the NZ Open is in processing to happen possibly on the weekend of 6/7 december, or 13/14 december.
There is a problem. The organiser (named Joshua) needs a delegate for the competition if it is going to happen. Is there anybody here who would be interested in being the delegate? If you aren't already one you could arrange to be made one.
I'm sure I could coax someone to do it, so hands up if you want to! (or else, post here, that would be of more use )

Note: being the delegate would be a great excuse to make a holiday to New Zealand! YAY!


----------



## joshuali (Aug 27, 2008)

how much would it be to fly from aus to nz? just wondering?


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 27, 2008)

Its around $600-700 for return flight incl. taxes etc. 
just looked up qantas and its AUD$290 from sydney to nz and AUD$256 back in december + taxes.
Air New Zealand is AUD$244 each way + taxes.
Pacific Blue has some cheap flights, saw one for AUD$148 auckland to sydney. 
If you look around you can find some good deals.


----------



## Dene (Aug 27, 2008)

You could easily find flights cheaper than that. Maybe even under $100 if you come across a good bargain.


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea, was just stating the normal price, its harder to find good deals for that time of year as its the busiest being summer, so they dont offer many cheap flights as they easily booked out at normal price. Cheapest iv ever seen is $99 each way. so that $200 return and theres bout $100 each way taxes and levies etc, so bout $400 if you find good deal.


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2008)

Is no one interested / able to be a delegate for this competition? Just a warning for anyone thinking about it, there are only a few months to make up your mind


----------



## Bryan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> Is no one interested / able to be a delegate for this competition? Just a warning for anyone thinking about it, there are only a few months to make up your mind



If you come to Wisconsin, I'll teach you what you need to do to run a competition. Check with Ron and Tyson and see if they'll agree that it would be good enough for you to become a delegate. A ticket from NZ to USA should be about as much as a ticket from USA to NZ. 

For the last Minnesota Open, there was an Aussie that was travelling in the USA during that time and he thought about coming, and I was going to try and train him, but he wasn't able to make it.


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, I am definitely going to America next year (I'm doing an overseas exchange for my studies, hopefully to UCLA). But for now, I can't make it before the proposed time for the comp^^ I hope to train for delegacy while I'm in California.


----------



## joshuali (Sep 8, 2008)

so is NZ open stil on?


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what Joshua is doing, but I assume it won't go through without a delegate. Maybe if he can't get one he can make another attempt next year when I (hopefully) get delegacy.


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, it is all dependant on finding a delegate now. I could still have an unofficial comp if anyone is interested, but im sure you wont be travelling all the way up here for that. I was talking with ron and he said there are 3 options. 1, we find a delegate or someone who can be made delegate to come. 2, one of us from nz goes overseas to a comp or meet a delegate, and they can make them a delegate (dene) and 3, we run an unofficial comp and record everything and show them and if the think we did good enough, and the proposed delegate is upto it, they can make them delegate.


----------



## FU (Sep 8, 2008)

i'll be in NZ from 15th dec onwards for around 2 weeks but i guess holiday plans can/may be altered to attend this competition  hopefully the details of this competition (if it's gonna be held) can be finalized ASAP


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

Too bad about this planning. I was hoping I could do Australian and NZ competition during 1 vacation . Are you sure december is a good month to organise something like this with all the other holidays?

(more info about me and Australian Open: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=82573#post82573)


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 8, 2008)

We decided on december because exams are all over then and dene is going to california in january. But we can have it next year when you can come, just means dene wont be able to be there.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2008)

auhsoj said:


> We decided on december because exams are all over then and dene is going to california in january. But we can have it next year when you can come, just means dene wont be able to be there.


I hope you realise how silly it sounds that you would move the NZ Open so I can be there, but Dene can't :confused:

Shouldn't Dene finally get a chance to get rewarded?


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 9, 2008)

I want Dene to be there, what I am saying is, it aint going to happen at all in december if we cant get a delegate to come then. You said that you would be able to if its around the time of the australian open, so if we cant find anyone for december, we can move it to then, but Dene is in america then so cant attend.


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't worry about me! I'll be trying to get to a competition while in California so I won't really miss out. I can make it to the second NZ Open then.


----------

